# 1911 Nightmare Mag issue with 8 Rounds



## wagswvu (Apr 30, 2012)

Just picked up my first 1911, the new Nightmare, and I'm having an issues with I think the mag. When the mag is loaded up with 8 rounds it won't lock into the gun, it feels like it's hitting something. If I lock the slide back the mag will then lock in but slide jams up with the first round when released. Now if I only load up 7 rounds in the mag it works flawlessly. Has anybody else had this issue? Could this just be an issue with the mag guide spring being too tight with 8 rounds? And will it loosen after some break in? Or is their something wrong with the mags or gun? This does occur with both of the factory mags I was given. I haven't had the gun to the range yet. I have done a tear down on the both mags and cleaned and oiled them up with no change.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's a mag / mag spring issue. See part in bold below...



VAMarine said:


> OK,
> 
> I'm going to make this more complicated than it has to be, but it's helpful info.
> 
> ...


Having 8rds in a standard length tube like those that come with most 1911s will have more spring tension and the cartridges have less "breathing room" That "feels like something hitting" is in fact the top cartridge making contact with the bottom of the slide, the rounds don't have alot of room to further compress into the magazine so it feels stiff. A good firm slap should get the magazine to go in.

As for with the slide pulled to the rear, same thing, the slide has to overcome that high tension when stripping the top cartridge from the magazine. Load and unload the mags a couple dozen times and the springs will start breaking in.

Switching to a magazine with a longer tube like the Wilson ETM or Tripp Cobra Mag should eliminate the problem all together.


----------

